# Can you help me find info on this doe?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to find out about the dam of my Walkman son. She is "Dills AH Flight of Fancy". I guess the first place to search is Dills. :doh:If anyone has a pic of her I'd love to see it. Thank you!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I looked on the Dill's page and didn't see her. I also looked her up on ADGA genetics and she's registered PB but has no recorded ancestors!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You could always email Ellen and ask her.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://marylanddairygoat.org/MDGA%202011%20Youth%20Show%20Results.pdf

I'm guessing she is 1 of the 2 nigies on the left with little blonde girl


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, thank you. I will contact Ellen.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

HerdQueen said:


> http://marylanddairygoat.org/MDGA 2011 Youth Show Results.pdf
> 
> I'm guessing she is 1 of the 2 nigies on the left with little blonde girl


Ok, thank you! She has a show record then.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I found a son of her's and his son... but that's it...
Ol'Country Broadway I think it was...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have Broadway?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Green Sky Goats may be able to help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Do you have Broadway?


Who is 'you'? lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who is 'you'? lol!


Di


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought so  
And I think she does if I remember correctly...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla I know you don't because I hawk all of the localish breeders pages pretty regular


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who is 'you'? lol!


I think 'you' is Di, haha

**sigh, posted at the same time hahaha**


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Skyla I know you don't because I hawk all of the localish breeders pages pretty regular


Scary! I has a stalker!!  
Lol!  don't worry I do the same!  I go to a show and can point out goats and say what there name is and who owns them! Then I have to act stupid when I go to their farm so they don't know I 'stalk' them lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Scary! I has a stalker!!
> Lol!  don't worry I do the same!  I go to a show and can point out goats and say what there name is and who owns them! Then I have to act stupid when I go to their farm so they don't know I 'stalk' them lol!


I think we all do it, just some of us wont admit it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm sure! LOL!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I found who owns her. It is Burnt Willow Farms. They have a facebook page. I looked up the herd name on her last kid and found them. Here is the address to the page. I don't know if it will work. You could message them and then see if they have pics. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burnt-Willow-Farm/194629813907081


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I bring a whole new level to stalker. Gotta Love the internet. Just call me Magnum PI


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^ yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> I bring a whole new level to stalker. Gotta Love the internet. Just call me Magnum PI


ROFL!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are adga member you can sign up for the "subscription reports" at $10 per year and run show records, current owner, progeny etc on any ADGA registered goat.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ZiggyNC said:


> If you are adga member you can sign up for the "subscription reports" at $10 per year and run show records, current owner, progeny etc on any ADGA registered goat.


Thank you! And, thank you everyone! I should know to check back on the threads I start! LOL. I will check out that facebook page! I emailed Ellen, she was also helpful! Thanks all!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

rdmtnranch said:


> I think I found who owns her. It is Burnt Willow Farms. They have a facebook page. I looked up the herd name on her last kid and found them. Here is the address to the page. I don't know if it will work. You could message them and then see if they have pics. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burnt-Willow-Farm/194629813907081


Thank you! I think you are right...waiting for a response to my request. And, yes, I do have her son Broadway! His sire is Sugar Creek VL Tunes Walkman *S.


----------

